# Automatic Synchronisation between devices without plugging in



## Gun (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,
I was wondering, if Lightroom provides a function for the direct *automatic* synchronization between devices using *W-Lan *... iPhone to Mac+External backup drive... uploading new images automatically...

What if I need to delete some pictures on the iPhone but want to keep them on the Mac...

Do I need a cloud storage for this? can I choose my favorite cloud service or is it pre-connected like the 
fotos App to the iCloud mediathek?

thank you in advance...
G.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 22, 2016)

If you want to do it through Adobe to LR, you will need the Creative Cloud License and subscription.  Photos added to LR Mobile are sync'd to the Adobe Creative cloud storage and thence to your Master LR catalog.   If you remove these from the LR Mobile creative cloud collection but not from the LR catalog, the image files remain on the Mac. 
Other options include: 

Apple's Photostream and the Mac Photos app.   
Dropbox has a photo syncing option
Google Drive will sync your photos 
Amazon Drive can do it with Amazon Photos. 
There are probably others can can do the job for you.


----------



## Gun (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you,
but that only seems to work wireless via cloud, with all the known insecurities...
And it seems you have to make at least an action by adding a photo to LR mobile catalogue...right?
Whereas "photos" syncs automatically, but does not give the option to delete on iPhone but keep on Mac...is that right?
Best G.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 23, 2016)

Gun said:


> Thank you,
> but that only seems to work wireless via cloud, with all the known insecurities...
> And it seems you have to make at least an action by adding a photo to LR mobile catalogue...right?
> Whereas "photos" syncs automatically, but does not give the option to delete on iPhone but keep on Mac...is that right?
> Best G.


I don't know what you mean by insecurities.  Wireless transfer is pretty much reliable with all sorts of redundancy checks to insure that the data sent is the data received.  Could some one intercept your data?  I suppose they could but why would they want you iPhone photos?

As for LR mobile, there is no such thing as a LR Mobile catalog.  You have a master catalog and designated collections on that master catalog are shared to your mobile devices via the LR Mobile app and Adobe CC storage.  You can designate a LR Mobile collection in LRM to AutoAdd photos from the iPhone Photostream.  These sync back to the master catalog and become a permanent part of the master catalog.

As I mentioned, Apples Photos app and iCloud Photostream are also options  The Photos app is the permanent repository for all of your mobile device images.   Once in the Mac Photos app, you can delete the images from the device. Apple never intended for you to keep all all of your photos everywhere.  That is what the MacOS Photos app is designed to interface with the Photos app on your iDevices.  Adobe has a similar process using Lightroom, the Adobe Cloud and Lightroom Mobile.

If you want wireless internet, this means that the cloud will be involved.  WiFi needs to connect your device wirelessly to a router that is connected to the ethernet (i.e. the ethernet cloud).   The router "talks" to other routers and to locally connected devices. 

If you want a wireless transfer between your iDevice and your Mac, there is also Bluetooth. But this is limited to about a 10m separation between devices.


----------

